
Liero can be played in browser now, for those who remember - farseer
https://www.webliero.com/
======
jml7c5
>Liero is a video game for MS-DOS, first released by Finnish programmer Joosa
Riekkinen in 1998. The game has been described as a real-time version of
Worms. [...] Inspired itself by the earlier game MoleZ, Liero provided
inspiration for the later games Soldat and Noita.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liero](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liero)

~~~
Pfhreak
I was going to come here and say that it reminds me of MoleZ. Glad to see it
was an inspiration!

~~~
PastaMonster
liero source code was released. Maybe MoleZ used it?

~~~
gliptic
Liero was heavily inspired by MoleZ, not the other way around

------
IggleSniggle
I'm just learned about this game via Noita, which is a sort of Liero /
Spelunky / falling sands mash-up. I don't know how I missed Liero. It's
incredible!

Edit: link: [https://noitagame.com/](https://noitagame.com/)

~~~
billfruit
PowderToy is also excellent and fully free and open source, falling sands,
material interaction, etc.

[https://powdertoy.co.uk/](https://powdertoy.co.uk/)

------
gombosg
At high school we were not allowed to play games in the computer lab. Liero
fit on a floppy disk so we could hide a copy of it on nearly every computer
and play it during every break when the teacher was not present in the lab
room. Good memories of nuking the hell out of everyone and filling the screen
with Zims and watching the poor worms die! :)

~~~
aasasd
At my school someone yanked the campaign maps and most of the models out of
Quake 1 so it fit on a floppy. Funny thing, the school was pretty small and
the sysadmin personally knew most of the senior guys, being just a few years
older—so he likely regularly hung out with the one whose invention he had to
clean out from the machines every few days.

------
jsjw7sbw
Very cool. Everyone knew about liero in my childhood. I wish someone did this
for wings2, a legendary cave flier from the same era. I owe my interest in
programming to the amazing lua scripting API. One summer holiday I helped
create a community weapon pack with my friends. Although it was completely
imbalanced it was great fun along the normal online play, which was more
competetive and skill based. For several years we had a small community of
around 20 people playing but sadly it died of in my teens. I wish I had a way
to contact all those guys and setup a discord server for the occasional game.

------
airstrike
Reminds me of Soldat, which has much more ergonomic controls imho
[https://store.steampowered.com/app/638490/Soldat/](https://store.steampowered.com/app/638490/Soldat/)

~~~
miffe
Soldat 2 is in the works
[https://store.steampowered.com/app/474220/Soldat_2/](https://store.steampowered.com/app/474220/Soldat_2/)

~~~
airstrike
FINALLY some good news in 2020! Looking forward to this one very much!

------
Waterluvian
Liero was amazing as a computer lab game in high school. I think it fit on a
floppy so you could share it easily. And it bypassed our locked down school
computers because it just ran without being installed or whatnot.

I'm also impressed how well this ran on my budget phone. I can't play but
spectating was butter smooth.

~~~
james_s_tayler
Yup. Frequently played it in labs and the library in highschool. Was a part of
life back then. Good times.

------
rwnspace
Anyone here remember LieroM8/Lierokit? Such good times hacking away at this
game in year 8 with my mate. There's nothing quite like an automatic
bananabomb-blunderbus and low friction/gravity to speed the game up...

~~~
gliptic
Glad you liked it. It was fun to figure out all the ways you could mod the
game too. /Author of LieroKit

~~~
albertzeyer
Hi Gliptic! Nice to see you here. :)

~~~
gliptic
Likewise :)

------
danielscrubs
Me and my friends have been playing WebLiero for three weeks now (around 4
hours per week).

I think it's funny, that for 5 guys with beefed up computers and Steam-
accounts, nothing beats WebLiero.

The combination of nearly 100% destructible environments, ninja rope and
weapons that actually works differently is just such a wonderful combination.

Oh someone dug a hole and is shooting player-controlled missiles from it? Well
then we know the user wont be moving, so lets use a laser to destroy the
environment next to him from a whole screen away. BAM!

I can't understate just how destructible environments is a underutilized game
changer.

This is the only game we found that was actually fun and I wouldn't change a
thing.

Thank you Mario C!

------
Pxtl
There's a nice multiplayer online open-source reimplementation of it called
OpenLieroX.

~~~
albertzeyer
Thanks for mentioning that. I'm one of the main developers of it.

I feel a bit sad that I rarely have time to work on it anymore. It has evolved
into kind of an infinite project. After the merge of the technical very nice
Gusanos engine (another open-source Liero clone, heavily scripted by Lua, with
lots of advanced graphics effects) into OpenLieroX, it has a lot of nice
features now, but the code is somewhat bloated (although this merge has
progressed really far, and was done on a very low level). E.g. I would like to
get rid of most of the old stuff totally and move the whole logic over to Lua.
The network engine is another part which probably needs a better more modern
reimplementation. The rendering also could probably be improved a lot. It's
all software pixels, via SDL, with lots of graphics effects, and that's slow.

OpenLieroX homepage: [http://www.openlierox.net/](http://www.openlierox.net/)
Code:
[http://github.com/albertz/openlierox/](http://github.com/albertz/openlierox/)

Official and Open Liero: [http://www.liero.be/](http://www.liero.be/)

~~~
bubbab
Thanks for developing OpenLieroX. That was peak Liero for me, with smooth
network play, tons of mods, and an active competitive community.

------
yuz
Here is a thread with the author discussing implementation details.

Pretty interesting stuff!

[https://community.haxe.org/t/webliero-a-game-made-with-
haxe/...](https://community.haxe.org/t/webliero-a-game-made-with-haxe/1967/10)

------
kqr
I played a lot of Liero around 15 years ago. I also looked at the various
remakes at that time.

My problem with all of the remakes back then was that none were very faithful
to the physics/handling of the original Liero. This was at the time an
acknowledged problem, that the excellent Liero physics were hard to replicate.

Has this changed? How closely does this mirror the original Liero in terms of
physics? (I'm not at a device where I can fairly test it myself.)

~~~
wgetch
WebLiero strives to be as accurate to the original as possible, and from what
I can tell recreates the physics, objects, and particles systems using the
same general structures as the original. It derives its physics constants and
other gameplay data, including weapons definitions, from the original game and
optionally can swap definitions from a selection of the original Liero's mods.
Similarly new custom mods can be created, see my other comment in this thread.

It is worth mentioning that officially Liero has been recreated and is an open
source project. So the details of the physics engine are now public. The code
for v1.36 is a modern rewrite of v1.33, of which the source code has been
lost. See [https://liero.be/](https://liero.be/) for more history.

~~~
kqr
Yes, I did try WebLiero out once I had the opportunity, and it indeed feels
just like the original. Incredible job by the authors.

------
pengaru
Consistently fails to connect over here on a slow 14K/s link tunneled through
an ssh SOCKS5 proxy.

Not sure if the game _should_ be playable in these conditions, but it does
seem to aggressively give up hope when joining a room.

~~~
keeganpoppen
haha! now _that_ is a great link you've got there. here's hoping you are
somewhere remote / peaceful / beautiful enough to enjoy the tradeoff! 8^)

------
Tade0
One of the very few games that made me actually laugh with joy - let's see in
what kind of shape my band of 30-something dads that I've known since college
is after all these years.

------
arduinomancer
Wow this game was a classic.

I recommend setting loading time to zero in the room settings for maximum
fun/chaos.

------
dm319
If you want to get the original running in linux:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/3u9hna/how_to_get_li...](https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/3u9hna/how_to_get_liero_v136_running_on_linux/)

EDIT: Ok, this worked a few years ago, it's not working for me today on 18.04.

~~~
pilaf
You can probably just run the original executable on DOSBox.

------
pierrec
In case you're wondering, this appears to be a hobby project made with Haxe
(which the author seems to be a fan of). However it's not open source.

[https://community.haxe.org/t/webliero-a-game-made-with-
haxe/...](https://community.haxe.org/t/webliero-a-game-made-with-haxe/1967)

------
pierrec
I'm impressed at how many decent players are in there. Liero controls take a
while to get used to, so I opened this thinking it would be a total noobfest.
I'm mostly thrown off by the controls being different from what I was used to.

~~~
Geee
Somehow I was instantly able to remember the controls almost perfectly
although it has been 20 years since I've played it.

------
iso-8859-1
See also [https://www.hedgewars.org/](https://www.hedgewars.org/)

An similar open source native application for Linux/FreeBSD/iOS/Mac/Windows.

~~~
roryokane
Hedge Wars is closer to Worms than Liero, though; it’s turn-based.

------
hughes
Oh my god, I've been wanting this for literally 20 years.

------
raindropm
Liero & Soldat. What a memory. Funny how little pixel sandbox game(couple with
extremely violent imagination) can keep us entertain for hours back then.

------
Archaeon
Here is a Discord server for WebLiero:
[https://discord.gg/ut7sz87](https://discord.gg/ut7sz87)

------
pgt
Fantastic! This warms the cockles and makes me feel like the Web is moving in
a good direction. How is this implemented, canvas? (I haven't checked)

~~~
basro
It uses WebGL and WebRTC for p2p connections.

------
Poems
Man this takes me back.

I used to play multiplayer with my little brother. If he wasn’t around, I’d
just mess around with all the weapons and create apocalyptic hellscapes caked
in worm guts.

A good chunk of my childhood was spent with downloadable split-screen PC games
like Liero, Destruction 2, and Paintball Party. I owe a lot of memorable hours
to those devs.

------
therein
Incredibly well done. Takes me back to my childhood. Seamless multiplayer
experience as well, great job.

------
vermaden
I used to play LIERO a lot in the past, great game.

Does not work on Firefox@FreeBSD :(

=========================================================

Unsupported Browser

Sorry!

Your browser doesn't yet implement some features which are required for the
game to work.

The missing features are: datachannel, peerconnection

=========================================================

~~~
pilaf
I don't know if those features are actually not implemented in FreeBSD FF, but
the game runs OK on Linux FF, so there's a chance you just have those features
disabled rather than not being implemented.

------
aasasd
Wasn't there a mod or something for one of the regular Worms games that
created similar multiplayer craziness, with lotsa rope? I remember seeing a
couple of tournament videos—and I _think_ it wasn't Liero or any of the
inspired games.

------
Geee
This seems to be an exact replica of the original game. Great job!

------
ComodoHacker
Is there a way to enable WebRTC just for this site in Firefox?

~~~
basro
I think there's not.

But, in case your WebRTC is disabled because of the local ip leaking thing,
I'll have you know that both chrome and firefox have changed that and no
longer leak local ips, instead mDNS is being used now.

If you are interested you can read about it here:

[https://bloggeek.me/psa-mdns-and-local-ice-candidates-are-
co...](https://bloggeek.me/psa-mdns-and-local-ice-candidates-are-coming/)

------
emilfihlman
Liero is THE game to find out who the actual MASTER is.

------
frankbyte
Wow, what a gem I loved Liero back in the day!

------
neotek
This game would be so much fun with better controls. Even just adding mouse
aiming would make it infinitely more playable.

~~~
LoSboccacc
mouse aiming would remove most of the challenge. it'd be great, but it would
not be liero.

however, the keyboard layout is something that could be made better, as in the
last 15 years I got so much used to move with wasd and this feels completely
unnatural.

~~~
pilaf
You can change your keybindings in settings.

------
baby
Hollyyyyy shit!!!! I was a huge fan of this game. I'm so happy it's back :)

One of my first website was about liero!

------
joelrunyon
I have wasted so much time on this game. It's so simple, but so fun.

------
gabbie
This has been Ronny’s dream since the exit. Incredible. Thank you world:)

------
qwerty456127
The version I played was much more bloody.

~~~
pilaf
That may have been a mod, or a clone (e.g. OpenLieroX, Gusanos). WebLiero is a
faithful port of the original Liero, so the amount of gore is identical.

~~~
versteegen
I seem to remember Liero having a setting for amount of blood.

~~~
basro
Yeah, it had a setting for that.

------
qbaqbaqba
So there goes my productivity!

------
dusted
oooh yea!

